# thinking about starting a webcomic + need of advice please



## DeerIcarus (Mar 28, 2020)

...


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 28, 2020)

aw the characters look so cute! and the story sounds awesome!


----------



## DeerIcarus (Mar 28, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> aw the characters look so cute! and the story sounds awesome!


Thanks!!


----------

